# Upset with myself



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

I have told people in my life and they say oh whatever he's fine.

My youngest hedgie is a rescue, recently he has been on anti biotics for a bad foot.

This morning I was having a bad morning to begin with and he was refusing his meds so I gave him a ton of tone and was being rude.

I didn't hurt him at all but I could see in his face he was scared. I feel like a horrible mother, and this has been eating away at me all day. He has his second dose this evening, extra cuddles and apologies will be give.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Aww, it's okay! He will forgive his mommy  Lilysmommy instructed me once to mix baby food with the antibiotics so the hedgie will be more willing to take the meds (if they really dislike the taste of it). I personally did not have the problem with Wonton being reluctant because she actually loves the taste of her meds (props to the vanilla flavoured meds!) You can give it a try if your hedgie is refusing to take his antibiotics!


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

He is ok with the night dose, but mornings are not his thing...or mine. So we just had a rough morning.


----------



## Beloved Doll (Nov 21, 2013)

It can certainly be frustrating when hedgie is being uncooperative. Sonic is getting antibiotics for his leg swellings and to say the least, he protests getting medicine.

Hedgehogs just don't understand what it going on, though I would love to have the ability to get them to understand. All he knows is you're trying to shove something in his mouth and being adamant about it.

I would follow what Little said: try hiding the med in some sort of treat so that he would be more willing to take it and not even realize he's getting medicine. If it works, it will make the experience much easier for the both of you.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

I guess you both are not really morning people, hrm? It's okay! He won't be taking meds for long! Hahaha.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

The night was better, he forgave me and this morning was quick and easy! 2 days left of his antibiotic. Thank you everyone <3


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

This is unrelated but I love that picture of Preston haha, so cute.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you ! He is my dapper lil boy!


----------

